# UKBFF Portsmouth 8th May 2011



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Whos competing in Portsmouth this May?

Who will be spectating?

Im from Portsmouth so will be there as a spectator

Just intresting to see who i might bump into


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ill be there, not competing this year but a few of my gym guys are so will be there supporting.

Also Ill be selling tickets for the show which will give you priority seating.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Well i will be sure to say hello if you dont look to busy Tom 

Will you be selling these tickets on the day or you selling them now?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Might try and get down for this since I'm due a session down in Pompey. How much are tickets?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

lazy said:


> How much are tickets?


No sure, cant find them on the site

www.ukbff.co.uk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be there as per usual, my home town.

spectating more than likely


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll be there, 2 people from The Forest gym are competing and am sure it will end up more than that!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll be getting my fat ass on stage hopefully.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be going for a look


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

ill be there spectating


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be there competing


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

what class baz?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what class baz?


Mens Fitness x


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I will have them in a few weeks, I wont be selling them on the day as this causes hassle especially as you can buy them on the door and ill end up looking like a ticket tout.

Buy in advance only for the priority seats as I have to mark out the seats in the hall.

Baz is doing Classic I believe as it suits his smaller swimwear physique.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I will PM you in a few weeks Tom, thanks for that


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Il be there competing  with my HUNKY DB who will be doing the U100kg class


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

MissBC said:


> Il be there competing  with my HUNKY DB who will be doing the U100kg class


TANtastic!!!.......Il be there to cheer you both on...


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking forward to this, b gd to catch up wid everyone.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Will be attending to spectate again, and hopefully buying tickets off Tom as usual!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

clarkey said:


> TANtastic!!!.......Il be there to cheer you both on...


YOU CAN NO LONGER use this against me MR ******...... as do you not recall the color you were in nottingham....... HUH HUH HUH x


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll be there to watch


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope to go along to watch


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what class baz?


U100kg dude

What u doing this year?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will be competing as well. Seems to be a good crowd going along.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> I'll be there to watch


with cheesecake?..................


----------



## biggybarry (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll be there again, being my home town and all.

Someone told me Stuart Core was competing there???


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

DB said:


> U100kg dude
> 
> What u doing this year?


inters 90+ but not at the pompey show bud, looking at london S.E show, your neck of the woods IIRC?

all the best, i remember when you won your class at pompey some years ago


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> inters 90+ but not at the pompey show bud, looking at london S.E show, your neck of the woods IIRC?
> 
> all the best,* i remember when you won your class at pompey some years ago*


Class of 1

:lol: rofl

love you really bazzer


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Competing, will be great to meet everyone!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> inters 90+ but not at the pompey show bud, looking at london S.E show, your neck of the woods IIRC?
> 
> all the best, i remember when you won your class at pompey some years ago


Yeah 2008, feels like ages ago, that was the inters and there was 8 in my class (Tom you're a nob  )

Yeah its in Hayes the London SE about 30 mins max from me,


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> inters 90+ but not at the pompey show bud, looking at london S.E show, your neck of the woods IIRC?
> 
> all the best, i remember when you won your class at pompey some years ago


I know a few guys doing this one IB should be a busy show!


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I'll be there, classic category! my 2nd show so wanna bring a much better physique than last year. got the bug for it now!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

biggybarry said:


> I'll be there again, being my home town and all.
> 
> Someone told me Stuart Core was competing there???


hmmmmm i doubt it bud, who told you that??? he is looking massive at the mo, hes doing the midlands and the British bud so maybe a pro card?? we shall see


----------



## biggybarry (Jan 15, 2011)

laurie g said:


> hmmmmm i doubt it bud, who told you that??? he is looking massive at the mo, hes doing the midlands and the British bud so maybe a pro card?? we shall see


oh rite, someone must be giving me bad info!. I'm gonna pop in his gym over the weekend, heard its pretty good from what I've read on here, just not sure where it is!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i should be there as i will have a female competing....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i should be there as i will have a female competing....


ohhhhhhh really? who?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> ohhhhhhh really? who?


now why would i want to ruin the surprise Briar  i am not sure which class yet as she has just contacted me she wont be starting her diet for another 2-3 weeks though.....once the plan is in place and the class decided i will let you know....


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Loads going, i will keep my eyes open for you all


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> now why would i want to ruin the surprise Briar  i am not sure which class yet as she has just contacted me she wont be starting her diet for another 2-3 weeks though.....once the plan is in place and the class decided i will let you know....


fair one lol


----------



## GAV200 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am thinking of doing this show but not sure on which class to do , I like the venue


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

il be doing this show! first ever time competing!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

checking the posters in my gym

winner of the show gets a CNP sponsorship for a year + cover on the BEEF

no guest poser named yet but i hear its Alvin Small again


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

biggybarry said:


> oh rite, someone must be giving me bad info!. I'm gonna pop in his gym over the weekend, heard its pretty good from what I've read on here, just not sure where it is!


Mannamead, just off mutely plain just use link;

http://www.coremuscle.co.uk/gym.htm

come over and say hi,


----------

